# Cannondale Synapse Alloy 105 or Carbon Tiagra?



## SBR812 (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi all! This is my first real bike purchase (I've been commuting and doing loops in Central Park on an old Raleigh road bike for a while) and the Synapse seems to be the best fit for me. I'm looking for fitness and recreational long rides. Here's my dilemma: I rode the Synapse Carbon (2010 I think) with Tiagra components at my LBS for fit and then ordered the 2011 Synapse Alloy 5 105 for the better price/better components. But the shop has offered to tell sell me the Carbon frame for less that $100 more. So, do I go with the carbon/tiagra or alloy/105 combo?? Will I really be able to tell any difference? 

My husband has a Max Lelli carbon, and one of my fears is that I won't be able to keep up with him on the alloy, but I don't even know if that makes sense. Thanks in advance for your advice!


----------



## kermit (Dec 7, 2004)

If the fit is equal and your plan is longer rides the carbon is the way to go. You will get more comfort with the carbon and you can always upgrade components later. You will be smokin your hubby in no time!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Get the carbon frame. You can upgrade it as you get more and more into the sport


----------



## BethLikesBikes (Nov 28, 2010)

I heart my Synapse carbon frame. Do it!. You can always upgrade parts later.


----------

